# Reheat smoked cornish game hens??



## dzanielp (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello all, looking for a little advice. I want to smoke some hens then take them to the mountains for our Thanksgiving getaway. I would be heating them up in a gas oven. I plan on brining and then injecting with creole butter. Has anyone done similar to this? I really don't want to dry them out or overcook the little guys. Thanks


----------



## old golfer guy (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is where a Sous Vide machine is real helpful again. Bag it at home, take with you frozen then throw into the bath for about90 min. at 140 and your hens are hot , not overcooked and still moist. A friend said Wall Mart is now selling some for about $49.00


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2017)

Or just put them in a ziploc bag and throw into a pot of hot water. Me? I'd probably just put 'em in a large baking pan, add about 1/2 or 1/4 inch of water to the bottom and cover to heat.


----------



## lemans (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree.  Sous Vide is the way to go. That’s how I reheat my briskey


----------



## dzanielp (Nov 14, 2017)

foamheart said:


> Or just put them in a ziploc bag and throw into a pot of hot water. Me? I'd probably just put 'em in a large baking pan, add about 1/2 or 1/4 inch of water to the bottom and cover to heat.


But I'm gonna lose any chance of having good skin on these, right?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2017)

dzanielp said:


> But I'm gonna lose any chance of having good skin on these, right?




Yep... Hens go so fast, why not roast, grill, smoke, what ever is available, on site?...JJ


----------

